# OMG i got a BFP UPDATED M/C :(



## kaboom

i tested today and i got a BFP :baby:

af wasn't due till thurs but ive had pregnancy symtoms and my sister in law talked me into testing :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BbyLove5410

CONGRATS ON YOUR :bfp:!!!


----------



## addie25

OMG that is such great news! I am so happy for you! Good luck and hopefully I join you soon and get a BFP! :flower:


----------



## fieraentara

Congrats to you!!!!!! :D :hugs:


----------



## Hansie

:happydance: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## vanessac8588

aw congrats!!!!!!!!!im so happy for you.


----------



## natures child

congrats


----------



## tallybee

Congratulations!! Hope you have a healthy+happy pregnancy and baby xxx


----------



## Joanne85

:thumbup: Congratulations, Hope you have a healthy pregnancy :flower::happydance:


----------



## Laurab

Congratulations, thats fantastic news:happydance:
Wishing you a healthy pregnancy, all the best!


----------



## MrsSimp123

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## RoxyRoo

Congratulations :D


----------



## vanessac8588

what brand of hpt did you use that gave you your bfp so early that way i can get them :)


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chan221

Congrats! x


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## butterfly80

big congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Luckystar

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations hun! :flower:


----------



## sabby52

Congrats :)


----------



## kaboom

thanks girls :happydance:

vanessac8588 it was an asda cheapy I had lying about that I used. I retested with a clear blue this morning and got another BFP both tests have really strong lines :yipee:


----------



## v2007

Congratulations! 

V xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## cole2009

congrats


----------



## Char&Bump-x

*Congratulations!!*


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

*Congrats on your 

xxxx
*​


----------



## Gwizz

Huge Congrats!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

Congratulations x :D


----------



## SiBelle

Congrats!!!


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## lucy_x

congratualtions


----------



## happygal

congratulations hun xx


----------



## kaboom

hi girls bad news I miscarried in mid dec at just under 8 weeks :cry:


----------



## Gwizz

so sorry hun :cry:

x


----------



## grandbleu

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hugs: So sorry


----------



## Scamp

So sorry hun :hugs:
x


----------



## kaboom

thanks girls xx


----------



## FierceAngel

Thinking of you x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

*Congratulations!*


----------



## le_annek

So sorry to read your news xx


----------



## Docility

I'm terribly sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## AshleyLyn916

congrats!!


----------

